# Which of these UK cities have you heard of?



## tuten (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm interested in the fame of our regional cities in North America so if you could answer the poll (multiple choice) and perhaps write a small post on which ones you know the best/why. 

I won't be surprised if you know little about many of them as our regional cities are much smaller compared to London, but give it a shot anyway  

Cheers!

EDIT: seeing as almost everyone has at least head of all them, only vote on those you think are most famous/ know something about.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have actually heard of all those cities and I have actually visited Edinburgh this year. :cheers:

I probably would have included Leeds and Newcastle in this poll as well.


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

All of them. You can include Maidstone, Reading, Inverness, Blackpool, Canterbury (duh), and Dunoon as fairly important towns/cities that I know something about.


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

I have heard of all of them but know of none....


----------



## tuten (Aug 16, 2005)

Haha, maybe I have underestimated our regional cities. 

Perhaps only vote on those you think are most well known.


----------



## Remolino (Nov 7, 2008)

You left out of the list the walled City of York. They say its among the best places to live in the UK.



> York has been hailed as Britain's most beautiful city – and the place where most people want to live


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

I've heard of all of them and a lot more, but mostly thanks to playing Civ and other such games.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Heard of all of them, but then again I used to live in England.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Manchester, Liverpool and New Castle are more well known because of their famous soccer teams.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I recall hearing of a "London" or something. The rest is just a blur of chippies and council estates...


----------



## vid (May 29, 2004)

I've heard of them all. I was expecting this to be more challenging.


----------



## tuten (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry, definitely underestimated how well known the regional cities were. I would put up another poll with other less obvious ones, but I think it would be counted as spam


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, this was way too easy man.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I knew a guy from Bristol who had the job driving the Google Streetview car around. Then they told him he had to stop and to this day, you don't get to see much of that lovely city. :/


----------



## tuten (Aug 16, 2005)

Bristol is indeed an amazing city. I'd also recommend Newcastle, Leamington Spa and Cumbria (not a city but a national park full of amazing scenery).


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

All of em. Come at me bro.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

These are all major cities in the UK. Of course I've heard of them all!


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 23, 2002)

desertpunk said:


> I think I recall hearing of a "London" or something. The rest is just a blur of chippies and council estates...


and sheep. don't forget the mind-bogglingly large number of sheep. 

i just completed a 900 mile bicycle tour across britain from land's end at the tip of cornwall all the way up to john o' groats at the northern tip of scotland and the number of sheep that island contains is astounding. i think there might be more sheep than people. 

we went through bristol and edinburg on the tour,as well as through the western metro towns of greater manchester. we also went through a crap load of smaller cities and towns - penzance, cambourne, okehampton, wellington, taunton, bridgewater, gloucester, ludlow, shrewsbury, wigan, preston, lancaster, kendal, penrith, carlisle, langholm, hawick, galashiels, dunfermline, perth, pitlochry, kingussie, aviemore, carrbridge, inverness, dornoch, lybster, wick, and countless more small towns and country villages that i can't remember right now. what a journey!

i've also been to oxford and birmingham on previous trips. I got to take the train through newcastle and york on the way back to london, so i got to at least briefly see those two cities passing through. i would love to pay both a proper visit on my next trip to the motherland. britain truly is great.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

All these cities I have heard of, especially Manchester.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

I've heard all of them before, but don't know much on most. I picked Birmingham, Manchester and Liverpool because I actually know several things about them.

I know Cambridge and Oxford for obvious reasons.
Edinburgh as the capital of Scotland. I also know how to pronounce it 
I know Glasgow as that city in Scotland. :dunno:
Don't know much of anything about Bristol.
I've actually been to Cardiff because I have family roots in the area, but I was a kid.


----------



## [{x}] (Jul 23, 2009)

I've heard of all of them, except for Cardiff (well I've heard the name through Civ but admit to knowing nothing about it), although I don't much know about many of them. Perhaps the question should have been phrased as "which three of these UK cities do you know best, and why" instead of "have you heard of these cities," I think loads of people have heard the names but wouldn't be able to tell you the first thing about the city.

I picked Liverpool for its position as a historically very important port and center of English commerce, Birmingham for its importance during the Victorian era, beautiful architecture and Black Sabbath of course, and Oxford for having the second-oldest (and still one of the best) university in the world.

I straight up admit to knowing almost nothing about Bristol, Cardiff, or Manchester.

Man, and I never thought playing Civilization would ever be useful! :lol:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

All of them.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I think its quite remarkable that we have heard of all of those cities considering that every British city aside from London is frankly quite provincial.


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Frankly I have no idea where Cardiff is? Is it part of England, or Wales?

People know of Oxford and Cambridge from the universities.

As others have said, there is a big difference between having heard of the cities and actually knowing something about them.


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

Steely Dan said:


> and sheep. don't forget the mind-bogglingly large number of sheep.
> 
> i just completed a 900 mile bicycle tour across britain from land's end at the tip of cornwall all the way up to john o' groats at the northern tip of scotland and the number of sheep that island contains is astounding. i think there might be more sheep than people.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. The amount of sheep shit and dead sheep I crawled through on the North York Moors during Infantry training was ridiculous.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I've heard of all of them... I'm pretty sure these are well known cities outside of UK


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

600West218 said:


> Frankly I have no idea where Cardiff is? Is it part of England, or Wales?


Honestly, I think Cardiff is one of the coolest cities in UK. I loved it there.


----------



## liamcymro (Feb 2, 2010)

Northsider said:


> Honestly, I think Cardiff is one of the coolest cities in UK. I loved it there.


Cardiff is an amazing city  Obviously I would be saying that though! BTW, earlier post - Cardiff is the capital city of Wales. I would also say it's worth visiting Swansea - an up and coming city that has a lot of potential!


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

liamcymro said:


> Cardiff is an amazing city  Obviously I would be saying that though! BTW, earlier post - Cardiff is the capital city of Wales. I would also say it's worth visiting Swansea - an up and coming city that has a lot of potential!


.


----------



## liamcymro (Feb 2, 2010)

HOI said:


> Swansea? Looked like a concrete shithole to me. Was like stepping back in time. Locals wearing cord flares etc


I'm not going to argue with you but Leeds isn't exactly the best looking city...yes, Cardiff is a better looking city - but which other city In the UK can claim an excellent sandy beach around 1 mile from city centre? Have you ever visited the Mumbles which is part of Swansea? O yeah, cord flares, well, Leeds might not be 'up there' with the latest fashion - flares has come back into fashion!


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

liamcymro said:


> I'm not going to argue with you but Leeds isn't exactly the best looking city...yes, Cardiff is a better looking city - but which other city In the UK can claim an excellent sandy beach around 1 mile from city centre? Have you ever visited the Mumbles which is part of Swansea? O yeah, cord flares, well, Leeds might not be 'up there' with the latest fashion - flares has come back into fashion!


I agree, Leeds is awful outside the city centre, but the centre is pretty good. Swansea has that Chernobyl look to it.

Can't really say i've witnessed anyone mincing about in flares on my travels. Good job really, they're like a crime against fashion.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

liamcymro said:


> well, Leeds might not be 'up there' with the latest fashion - flares has come back into fashion!


Sorry to digress, but is this the year 1999?


----------



## Absydian (Jul 9, 2011)

All of them.

Bristol ranking in last place? Clearly, not enough Americans watch Skins.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

liamcymro said:


> which other city In the UK can claim an excellent sandy beach around 1 mile from city centre?


Bournemouth?


----------



## Hendycfc (Jun 21, 2011)

[{x}] said:


> I've heard of all of them, except for Cardiff (well I've heard the name through Civ but admit to knowing nothing about it), although I don't much know about many of them. Perhaps the question should have been phrased as "which three of these UK cities do you know best, and why" instead of "have you heard of these cities," I think loads of people have heard the names but wouldn't be able to tell you the first thing about the city.
> 
> I picked Liverpool for its position as a historically very important port and center of English commerce, Birmingham for its importance during the Victorian era, beautiful architecture and Black Sabbath of course, and Oxford for having the second-oldest (and still one of the best) university in the world.
> 
> ...






Well using that excuse you should know about Glasgow which was known as the second city of the empire back when Britain was the most powerful country in the world. Maybe a lot of people have heard about Liverpool and manchester because there football teams are named after them. Surely Americans have heard of Celtic and rangers who both play in Glasgow. One million Celtic fans live in the US alone.


----------



## R.K.Teck (Oct 1, 2010)

I've heard of them all, know Edinburgh and Glasgow very well, but I didn't realise Oxford and Cambridge were Cities - aren't their football teams both _____ Town FC?

And you have Bristol City to remind you that's a city.


----------



## xAbd0o (Jul 19, 2009)

All of them


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

vid said:


> I've heard of them all. I was expecting this to be more challenging.


+1


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

all of em.. :banana2:


----------



## Vocodr (Mar 9, 2011)

I've heard of all of them, plus Newcastle, Aberdeen, Cardiff, Sheffield, Bradford, Belfast, and probably 3 or 4 others if I thought about it. And London, of course.


----------

